

Antartic glaciers melting passed point of no return - songzme
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/05/12/west-antarctic-ice-sheet-stability-sea-level-rise/9001819/

======
yawz
Most people don't like the idea of destroying the planet. But we can't save it
by "like"ing articles on Facebook or tweeting about them. Unfortunately, most
of us don't want to give up the second car and replace it with a bicycle, to
give up long distance travels for work or holidays, to give up our tropical
fruits in the middle of the winter, to give up eating too much red meat, etc.
etc. etc. therefore almost certainly we're not going to leave a better planet
to our children.

